# To άλλο πρόσωπο της Ε.Ε.



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2016)

Οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες είναι ασύμβατες με την ιδεολογία της ΕΕ. Η θεμελιώδη αντιδημοκρατικότητα που χαρακτηρίζει την ΕΕ -με εύσχημο τρόπο αποκαλείται «δημοκρατικό έλλειμμα»- δεν είναι ένα ζήτημα συγκυριακό, αλλά δομικό.

Με αφορμή το Brexit, το γεγονός αυτό ήρθε πάλι στην επικαιρότητα, αφού, στις δημόσιες δηλώσεις που ακολούθησαν διαφάνηκε με σαφήνεια η θεμελιώδης αντιδημοκρατικότητα της ιδεολογίας των ευρωκρατών.

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα η περίπτωση του προέδρου του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου -του δημοκρατικότερου οργάνου που διαθέτει η ΕΕ-, ο οποίος, εν πολλοίς, ισχυρίστηκε ότι «υπάρχει κίνδυνος να διεξαχθούν δημοψηφίσματα και σε άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ», υπονοώντας σαφώς ότι τα δημοψηφίσματα, δηλαδή, η έκφραση της βούλησης των λαών, συνιστούν κίνδυνο για το καθεστώς της ΕΕ. Επιπλέον, γίνεται έμμεσα παραδεκτό το γεγονός ότι η ΕΕ είναι κατασκεύασμα των ευρωπαϊκών ελίτ, ενάντια σε κάθε έννοια δημοκρατικής νομιμοποίησης.

Σε ακόμη πιο δραματικούς τόνους, η Γερμανίδα καγκελάριος δήλωσε ότι «…η ιδέα της ευρωπαϊκής ενοποίησης ήταν μια ιδέα ειρήνης. Βλέπουμε όλοι ότι ο κόσμος βρίσκεται σε αναταραχή. Η...
ειρήνη που έχουμε στην Ευρώπη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, δεν είναι αυτονόητη».

Σε αυτή τη δήλωση υπονοείται ότι η έκφραση της βούλησης των λαών, αφενός θα επιφέρει τη διάλυση της ΕΕ και αφετέρου, θα αποτελέσει την αιτία επιστροφής στην παλιά εποχή των ενδοευρωπαϊκών ανταγωνισμών και των ένοπλων συγκρούσεων. Άρα, η Ενωμένη Ευρώπη απαιτεί την παράκαμψη της ετυμηγορίας της λαϊκής βούλησης, αφού, αν αυτή η ετυμηγορία-που προεξοφλείται ως αρνητική για την ΕΕ-γινόταν αποδεκτή, θα ισοδυναμούσε με συνηγορία στο πόλεμο!

Εκτός του ότι, ηχεί ως ανέκδοτο ο ισχυρισμός ότι ο λόγος συγκρότησης της ΕΟΚ/ΕΕ ήταν η ανάγκη για ειρήνη, έχει αποδειχθεί ότι το ελεύθερο εμπόριο, σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν αποτελεί πανάκεια για την αποτροπή ενός πολέμου-πέρα από το γεγονός ότι ειδικά το ελεύθερο εμπόριο αποτελεί ένα είδος πολέμου.

Στην ίδια λογική, οι χριστιανοδημοκράτες της Γερμανίας ανακοίνωσαν ότι «τάσσονται κατά της ιδέας να διεξάγονται δημοψηφίσματα για μείζονες αποφάσεις της ευρωπαϊκής πολιτικής, επειδή κάτι τέτοιο θα υπονόμευε την κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία….»!!!

Τα συμπεράσματα που εξάγονται αβίαστα είναι ότι οι πολιτικοί διαχειριστές της ΕΕ διακατέχονται από μια υφέρπουσα αντιδημοκρατικότητα, η οποία, συνήθως, καλύπτεται πίσω από μια οικονομίστικη δογματική γλώσσα.

Εντούτοις, η θεμελιώδης αντιδημοκρατικότητα έχει δύο πτυχές: η πρώτη αφορά τη νεοφιλελεύθερη ιδεολογία και η δεύτερη την κυριαρχία των πολυεθνικών εταιριών.

Ο φιλελευθερισμός δεν υπήρξε ποτέ συμβατός με τη Δημοκρατία και πολύ περισσότερο, ο σύγχρονος φιλελευθερισμός (νεοφιλελευθερισμός), καθότι, καθώς αποτελεί ιδεολογική έκφραση της κυριαρχίας του καπιταλισμού, με τη μορφή των εταιριών, αξιώνει την ηγεμονία στο πεδίο των ιδεών. Έτσι, η Δημοκρατία είναι ένα πολιτειακό σύστημα καταδικαστέο, αφού αποτελεί εμπόδιο στην κυριαρχία των αυτονομημένων οικονομικών κέντρων εξουσίας.

Η ΕΕ δεν είναι μια απλή διακρατική οικονομική ένωση με υπερεθνικά χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά ένα νεοφιλελεύθερο σχέδιο σε διαδικασία ολοκλήρωσης που φιλοδοξεί να ενοποιήσει τις εθνικές καπιταλιστικές τάξεις, στα πλαίσια μιας φιλελεύθερης αυτοκρατορίας. Η ενοποίηση αυτή, απαιτεί την κατάργηση του κράτους-έθνους, γιατί αυτό, αντιβαίνει στις ανάγκες συσσώρευσης του κεφαλαίου.

Στα νέα δεδομένα, η πολυεθνική αποτελεί τον κυρίαρχο καπιταλιστικό θεσμό συσσώρευσης κεφαλαίου (πραγματικού ή πλασματικού), με αποτέλεσμα-στα πλαίσια της οικονομίας της αγοράς-η κοινωνική και γεωπολιτική σφαίρα να διαμορφώνεται με βάση τις ανάγκες αυτού του θεσμού.

Όπως κατά τη βιομηχανική επανάσταση, ο εργοστασιακός θεσμός ήταν ο διαμορφωτής του οικονομικού, ατομικού, κοινωνικού, αστικού και εθνικού χώρου, κατά παρόμοιο τρόπο, η Εταιρία επιχειρεί την αναδιαμόρφωση των χώρων. Αυτό απαιτεί την κατασκευή ενός νέου τύπου υποκειμένου, την επιβολή του οικονομικού ολοκληρωτισμού στις κοινωνικές σχέσεις και την κατάργηση της εθνικής κυριαρχίας και των κρατών.

Επί της ουσίας, η ΕΕ είναι ένας πολιτικός θεσμός στην υπηρεσία των Εταιριών, που επιχειρεί να καθορίσει τα γεωοικονομικά όριά της, προκειμένου να διασφαλίσει την απρόσκοπτη συσσώρευση κεφαλαίου, στα πλαίσια του αμείλικτου διεθνούς ανταγωνισμού.

Εντούτοις, η επιστροφή σε ένα είδος αυτοκρατορίας υπό γερμανικό imperium, θα σημάνει, όχι μόνο την κατάργηση των εθνών-κρατών αλλά και όλων των συμπαρομαρτούντων που έλαβαν χώρα στα πλαίσια του έθνους κράτους. Ακόμη και αυτή η ισχνή αντανάκλαση δημοκρατίας, η κοινοβουλευτική, θα εκλείψει μαζί με τα κοινωνικά και ατομικά δικαιώματα και το κοινωνικό κράτος.

Κι αυτό, όχι λόγω της αυτοκρατορικής δομής-που θα σήμαινε επιστροφή σε παρωχημένα μοντέλα πολιτειακής οργάνωσης-αλλά εξαιτίας της εταιρικής κυριαρχίας, που καθώς παίζει χωρίς αντίπαλο, εγείρει αξιώσεις ισχύος σε όλα τα πεδία του κοινωνικού, με τη μορφή του νεοφιλελεύθερου ιδεολογήματος.

Η Δημοκρατία (ακόμη και η κακέκτυπη κοινοβουλευτική) δεν έχει θέση στο νεοφιλελεύθερο οικοδόμημα της ΕΕ.

Γι’ αυτό και οι ευρωκράτες, για να προλάβουν κάθε πιθανό δημοψήφισμα και μια διάλυση της ΕΕ έχουν ετοιμάσει το «τελεσίγραφο» δημιουργίας ενός Υπερκράτους (Ευρωδικτατορίας) της ΕΕ που προβλέπει ότι «οι χώρες της ΕΕ θα χάσουν το δικαίωμα να έχουν το δικό τους στρατό, το δικό τους ποινικό δίκαιο, το δικό τους φορολογικό σύστημα ή το δικό τους κεντρικό τραπεζικό σύστημα, με όλες αυτές τις εξουσίες να μεταφέρονται στις Βρυξέλλες».

Seisaxthia-epam.blogspot.gr


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2016)

Εϊχα καιρό να διαβάσω όλα αυτά τα φληναφήματα συγκεντρωμένα και αναβαθμισμένα μετά το Μπρέξιτ, οπότε σε ευχαριστώ που μου θύμισες όλες αυτές τις σαπουνόφουσκες που δηλητηρίασαν τον τόπο μας τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Κανονικά, και επειδή φαίνεσαι ευφυής άνθρωπος που ψάχνεται, θα έπρεπε να έχεις εντοπίσει ήδη μόνος σου τις εσωτερικές ασυνέπειες και αντιφάσεις του ίδιου του κειμένου. Θα ασχοληθώ μόνο με δύο από αυτές, για να σου δώσω έναυσμα να το ψάξεις, αλλά να με συγχωρήσεις που δεν πρόκειται να κάτσω να ασχοληθώ με την κατάρριψη όλου αυτού του χείμαρρου ωμού παραλογισμού. Αυτά τα θέματα τα έχουμε συζητήσει σε πολλά πολιτικά νήματα από την αρχή της κρίσης και η επανάληψη γίνεται κάπου βαρετή. Ιδίως αν, όπως έχω την αίσθηση κι έχεις ήδη γράψει αλλού, δεν σε πολυνοιάζει κιόλας η αντίθετη άποψη με τη δική σου. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ας ωφεληθούν οι φιλαναγνώστες περαστικοί.

Πάμε λοιπόν, αρχίζοντας από το θέμα της ειρήνης. Το κείμενό σου λέει:



> Σε ακόμη πιο δραματικούς τόνους, η Γερμανίδα καγκελάριος δήλωσε ότι «…η ιδέα της ευρωπαϊκής ενοποίησης ήταν μια ιδέα ειρήνης. Βλέπουμε όλοι ότι ο κόσμος βρίσκεται σε αναταραχή. Η... ειρήνη που έχουμε στην Ευρώπη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, δεν είναι αυτονόητη».
> 
> Σε αυτή τη δήλωση υπονοείται ότι η έκφραση της βούλησης των λαών, αφενός θα επιφέρει τη διάλυση της ΕΕ και αφετέρου, θα αποτελέσει την αιτία επιστροφής στην παλιά εποχή των ενδοευρωπαϊκών ανταγωνισμών και των ένοπλων συγκρούσεων. Άρα, η Ενωμένη Ευρώπη απαιτεί την παράκαμψη της ετυμηγορίας της λαϊκής βούλησης, αφού, αν αυτή η ετυμηγορία-που προεξοφλείται ως αρνητική για την ΕΕ-γινόταν αποδεκτή, θα ισοδυναμούσε με συνηγορία στο πόλεμο!



Όμως στο ίδιο το κείμενο που έκανες τον κόπο να μας φέρεις, ποιο είναι το καταληκτικό ζητούμενο να αποφευχθεί; Μα αυτό:



> Γι’ αυτό και οι ευρωκράτες, για να προλάβουν κάθε πιθανό δημοψήφισμα και μια διάλυση της ΕΕ έχουν ετοιμάσει το «τελεσίγραφο» δημιουργίας ενός Υπερκράτους (Ευρωδικτατορίας) της ΕΕ που προβλέπει ότι *«οι χώρες της ΕΕ θα χάσουν το δικαίωμα να έχουν το δικό τους στρατό*, το δικό τους ποινικό δίκαιο, το δικό τους φορολογικό σύστημα ή το δικό τους κεντρικό τραπεζικό σύστημα, με όλες αυτές τις εξουσίες να μεταφέρονται στις Βρυξέλλες».



Γιατί χρειάζεται να έχουν οι χώρες της ΕΕ «δικό τους στρατό»(και όχι ενιαίο, «βρυξελλιώτικο») αν οι κίνδυνοι προέρχονται εκτός ΕΕ; Δεν χρειάζονται«δικό τους». «Δικό τους» χρειάζονται μόνο αν είναι να πολεμήσουν με άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ. Άρα *έχει δίκιο εδώ η Μέρκελ*. Όλοι οι ευρωεχθρικοί λαϊκιστές θα ήταν μια χαρά ευτυχισμένοι να άκουγαν ξανά τις κλαγγές των όπλων εκεί που η ΕΕ χτίζει δρόμους ειρήνης.

Ας πάρουμε τώρα και ένα περί δημοκρατικότητας:



> Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα η περίπτωση του προέδρου του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου -του δημοκρατικότερου οργάνου που διαθέτει η ΕΕ-, ο οποίος, εν πολλοίς, ισχυρίστηκε ότι «υπάρχει κίνδυνος να διεξαχθούν δημοψηφίσματα και σε άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ», υπονοώντας σαφώς ότι τα δημοψηφίσματα, δηλαδή, η έκφραση της βούλησης των λαών, συνιστούν κίνδυνο για το καθεστώς της ΕΕ. Επιπλέον, γίνεται έμμεσα παραδεκτό το γεγονός ότι η ΕΕ είναι κατασκεύασμα των ευρωπαϊκών ελίτ, ενάντια σε κάθε έννοια δημοκρατικής νομιμοποίησης.



Αυτό το «εν πολλοίς ισχυρίστηκε» δεν σημαίνει ότι το ισχυρίστηκε, αλλά ότι περίπου, πάνω κάτω, χοντρικά, ας πούμε, όπως το κατάλαβα και βρε αδελφέ, ας το έλεγε αλλιώς τελοσπάντων κλπ. Με άλλα λόγια, *ποτέ δεν ισχυρίστηκε κάτι τέτοιο ο πρόεδρος Σουλτς*, απόδειξη π.χ. ότι τον Οκτώβριο θα έχει δημοψήφισμα η Ιταλία για συνταγματικές αλλαγές. Επίσης, όλοι οι «ευρωκράτες» επιμένουν (αν έχεις προσέξει) στο *να τηρηθεί η βούληση του αγγλικού λαού*. Δεν το λες αντιδημοκρατικό, ούτε αυτό.

Ας πάρουμε και εκείνο το «δημοκρατικότερο όργανο που διαθέτει η ΕΕ». Ποιο είναι το άλλο όργανο πολιτικής της ΕΕ; Μα το συμβούλιο των αρχηγών κρατών και κυβερνήσεων. (Είναι εκεί που διαπραγματευόταν ο Τσίπρας 17 ώρες, αν θυμάσαι από τα περσινά τέτοιον καιρό.) Ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι αρχηγοί κρατών; Δεν είναι αυτοί που εκλέγονται από τους λαούς των χωρών της ΕΕ και λογοδοτούν στα κοινοβούλιά τους. Δεν μπορείς να τους χαρακτηρίσεις «αντιδημοκρατικό όργανο», έτσι δεν είναι;

Ποιοι άλλοι είναι οι θεσμοί της ΕΕ; Το Ευρωδικαστήριο. Ανεξάρτητο, όπως πρέπει. Η Κεντρική της Τράπεζα (για τις χώρες του ευρώ), ανεξάρτητη, όπως πρέπει. Η Επιτροπή, που είναι και θεσμικό, και εκτελεστικό όργανο. Από ποιους αποτελείται η Επιτροπή; Τον πρόεδρο τον εξέλεξαν οι κοινοβουλευτικές ομάδες του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου, που είναι δημοκρατικό όργανο ακόμα και σύμφωνα με το κείμενο, και λογοδοτεί εκεί. Άρα και ο πρόεδρος (σήμερα, ο Γιουνκέρ) είναι δημοκρατικός θεσμός. Οι επίτροποι (οι «υπουργοί του») έχουν επιλεγεί όλοι από τις εθνικές κυβερνήσεις (που λογοδοτούν γι' αυτό στα εθνικά κονοβούλιά τους).

Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να φτάσει κάποιος να πει ότι οι υποψήφιοι επίτροποι θα έπρεπε π.χ. να εκλέγονται απευθείας από τους λαούς, αλλά προσπαθώ να φανταστώ την πλατεία Συντάγματος γεμάτη κόσμο να ακούσει τον Μαλτέζο και τον Φινλανδό υποψήφιο, και ομολογώ ότι δεν μου βγαίνει.

Αυτά τα λίγα για δύο μόνο θέματα που θα μπορούσες να έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει την αλήθεια τους από μόνος σου.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 1, 2016)

Αγαπητέ Raiden, αγνοείς (νομίζω αθέλητα) κάποια στοιχεία. Το κυριότερο είναι ότι τα δημοψηφίσματα δεν ταυτίζονται με τη δημοκρατία, συνεπώς το να είσαι ενάντια στη διεξαγωγή τους δεν σημαίνει ότι είσαι κατά της δημοκρατίας. Αυτό θα έπρεπε πια να το έχουμε καταλάβει όλοι, αφού τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στο Η.Β. ελάχιστοι ψήφισαν πραγματικά για το ερώτημα που τους είχε τεθεί (που ήταν και ανύπαρκτο, στη δική μας περίπτωση). 

Δεύτερον, στις χώρες με κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία, οι πολίτες καλούνται να εκλέξουν τα πρόσωπα που θα παίρνουν τις σημαντικές αποφάσεις και όχι να παίρνουν οι ίδιοι τις αποφάσεις αυτές. Για παράδειγμα, εγώ προσωπικά δεν νιώθω ότι έχω τις γνώσεις που χρειάζονται για να αποφασίσω αν έπρεπε να γίνει δεκτή η Preliminary Debt Sustainability Analysis (και γι’ αυτό θεωρώ ότι απάντησα σε διαφορετικό ερώτημα από το ερώτημα του δημοψηφίσματος). Αν διαφωνείς, θυμίσου ότι το 80% των Αμερικανών πιστεύει ότι πρέπει να μπαίνουν προειδοποιήσεις στα τρόφιμα που… περιέχουν DNA, και πες μου αν θα έπρεπε να γίνει δημοψήφισμα στις ΗΠΑ σχετικά με την έγκριση των γενετικά τροποποιημένων οργανισμών.

Τρίτον, το επιχείρημα ότι «ο φιλελευθερισμός δεν υπήρξε ποτέ συμβατός με τη Δημοκρατία» είναι προφανώς παράλογο, αφού οι πιο φιλελεύθερες περιοχές του πλανήτη είναι και οι πιο δημοκρατικές. Μάλλον θέλεις να πεις ότι ο καπιταλισμός εκμεταλλεύεται τις εγγενείς αδυναμίες της δημοκρατίας, και σ’ αυτό θα συμφωνήσω, όμως αμφιβάλλω αν μπορείς να προτείνεις καλύτερο σύστημα.

Τέταρτον, σε παρακαλώ να ξανασκεφτείς τη φράση «συσσώρευση κεφαλαίου»: θα ‘πρεπε να έχεις ξεπεράσει πια την εικόνα του θησαυροφυλακίου του Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ, και να γνωρίζεις ότι ο πλούτος σήμερα είναι άυλος και δεν συσσωρεύεται.

Τέλος, σύγκρινε τα δικαιώματα των εργαζομένων στην ΕΕ και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο και πες μου αν η φράση «η ΕΕ είναι ένας πολιτικός θεσμός στην υπηρεσία των Εταιριών» σου φαίνεται σωστή.

Δεν θα απαντήσω στα περί «γερμανικού imperium», που ακούγονται μάλλον αστεία, αλλά σε παρακαλώ να δώσεις την πηγή που επιβεβαιώνει ότι «οι χώρες της ΕΕ θα χάσουν το δικαίωμα να έχουν το δικό τους ποινικό δίκαιο».


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2016)

Kαι για να μη λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε, ορισμός του δημοκρατικού ελλείμματος εδώ

Όσο για τις υποτιθέμενες δηλώσεις Σουλτς, είναι "είδηση" από σατιρικό σάιτ που κάποιοι την πέρασαν για αλήθεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2016)

SBE said:


> Όσο για τις υποτιθέμενες δηλώσεις Σουλτς, είναι "είδηση" από σατιρικό σάιτ που κάποιοι την πέρασαν για αλήθεια.


Ε, ρε γέλια! Τόση εμβριθής ανάλυση, τόση σανική ωμοφαγία βασισμένη στο _Λα Κουλούρ_ ή το _Δε Βάτραχ_ -- ή μήπως στο _Ντι Μουφανέτεν_;


----------



## rogne (Jul 2, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Τέταρτον, σε παρακαλώ να ξανασκεφτείς τη φράση «συσσώρευση κεφαλαίου»: θα ‘πρεπε να έχεις ξεπεράσει πια την εικόνα του θησαυροφυλακίου του Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ, και να γνωρίζεις ότι ο πλούτος σήμερα είναι άυλος και δεν συσσωρεύεται.



Εγώ φαν του ΕΠΑΜ δεν είμαι (καθόλου), ούτε θα συζητήσω τι εμποδίζει και τι ευνοεί τη "συσσώρευση κεφαλαίου" σήμερα, αυτή η τελευταία όμως υπάρχει και παραϋπάρχει. Η Γουίκι δεν το λέει κι άσχημα: Capital accumulation is the dynamic that motivates the pursuit of profit, involving the investment of money or any financial asset with the goal of increasing the initial monetary value of said asset as a financial return whether in the form of profit, rent, interest, royalties or capital gains. The process of capital accumulation forms the basis of capitalism, and is one of the defining characteristics of a capitalist economic system.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2016)

Ας μην μπούμε στη θεωρητική συζήτηση για τη συσσώρευση κεφαλαίου. Η έννοια προφανώς υπάρχει (όποια οικονομική θεωρία και αν πιστεύει κανείς ότι είναι η αποδοτικότερη) και είναι σημαντική. Ας πούμε, *αυτοί εδώ* ;):devil: θεωρούν τη συσσώρευση κεφαλαίου απαραίτητη για την ανάκαμψη.

Όμως και ο Χαρβ έχει δίκιο. Άλλη η ορολογία της θεωρητικής συζήτησης και άλλη η «λαϊκή» εικόνα που θεωρεί ότι οι τράπεζες έχουν γεμάτα χρηματοκιβώτια και σκέφτεται καταλήψεις σε εθνικά τυπογραφεία και μυστικές κρυψώνες «συσσωρευμένων» εικοσάευρων... Και ο συντάκτης της ανακοίνωσης (που την πάτησε με την τρολιά περί Σουλτς) δεν μοιάζει για άνθρωπος της οικονομικής συζήτησης υψηλού επιπέδου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2016)

Ας βάλω και τον ορισμό από την Investopedia:


*What is 'Capital Accumulation'*

Capital accumulation refers to profits that a company uses to increase its capital base.

Capital accumulation involves acquiring more assets that can be used to create more wealth or that will appreciate in value.

Alternatively, capital accumulation can also refer to when an institutional broker or individual investor acquires a large number of shares of a particular stock or mutual fund over an extended period of time.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 2, 2016)

Εγώ πάλι θα πω το εξής, γιατί βαριέμαι να αναλύω τα αυτονόητα. Τόσα χρόνια που έδινε ευρουλάκια το λεφτόδεντρο κανείς δεν διαμαρτυρόταν για την κακιά τεχνοκρατική Ευρώπη. Μόνο που θεωρούσαμε εαυτούς πονηρούς και τους Ευρωπαίους κουτόφραγκους που θα έδιναν για πάντα τις αστείρευτες επιδοτήσεις. Γι' αυτό και τα δηλωθέντα κτήματα αν τα έβαζες πλάι πλάι ήταν τρεις φορές ο θεσσαλικός κάμπος! Τόσα χρόνια λοιπόν, κανείς δεν έκατσε τον πισινό του κάτω να δει πώς λειτουργεί η Ευρώπη, πώς βγαίνουν οι αποφάσεις, τι είναι το κοινοβούλιο, τι η επιτροπή (η "κομισσιόν"), το ευρωπαϊκό συμβούλιο, κτλ κτλ. Δεν μπορούσαν και τόσες ρημάδες κυβερνήσεις να βάλουν ένα μάθημα στα γυμνάσια και στα λύκεια για το τι σκατά είναι αυτή η Ευρώπη. Οπότε κανείς δεν ήξερε και κανέναν δεν ένοιαζε. Και μόλις έσκασε η κρίση ξαφνικά μας έπιασε κρίση συνειδήσεως. Απειλείται η δημοκρατία μας, και καλά. Και ανάθεμα αν γνωρίζουν τους θεσμούς που κατηγορούν. Τέλοσπάντων. Εγώ, Ντοκ, για να απαντήσω και σε ένα ερώτημα που θέτεις σε συνομιλητή σου στον τοίχο σου, αν ήθελα να αλλάξει κάτι στην Ευρώπη θα ήταν, σε επίπεδο οικονομικής πολιτικής, αυτή η ακαμψία στη δημοσιονομική σταθερότητα και τα σκληρά μέτρα δημοσιονομικής ανάκαμψης. Δεν εννοώ να μη γίνουν διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές, εκσυγχρονισμός και καταπολέμηση της διαφθοράς, ίσα ίσα. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν υπάρχει μαγική συνταγή για κάτι τέτοιο. Ξαναλέω ότι για μένα όλη η διαπραγμάτευση της ΠΦΑ ήταν μεγάλο μάθημα. Δεύτερον, σε επίπεδο πολιτικής, θα ήθελα μεγαλύτερη ενοποίηση. Κάτι θα πρέπει όμως να γίνει για να αντιστραφεί αυτό το κλίμα απογοήτευσης και εθνικισμού. Και εδώ ίσως να είναι η μεγάλη ευκαιρία της Ευρώπης. Βλέπουμε.

Έδιτ: Εϊδα και τι απαντάς, γιατί βλέπω ότι ο φίλος σου κινείται ακριβώς σε αυτό το πλαίσιο σκέψης μου, και συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2016)

:) Ευχαριστώ για τη διαφήμιση, Όλι. 'Αλλαξα και το Τάκη σε Ντοκ, να μην μπερδεύουμε τους μη μύστες. ;)

Και φυσικά, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, συνολικά. Και θα πω εδώ (που με διαβάζουν λιγότεροι :)) τη μαγική κτγμ απάντηση: _Αύξηση του κοινοτικού προϋπολογισμού για κοινοτικά αναπτυξιακά προγράμματα_.

Όμως αυτό δεν πρόκειται να γίνει όσο οι καθαροί πληρωτές είτε την κοπανάνε (βλ. Αγγλία), είτε υποκύπτουν (δικαιολογημένα ή αδικαιολόγητα, άλλη συζήτηση) σε κραυγές για «τα λεφτά μας, που τα τρώνε οι Έλληνες για να παίζουν τάβλι από τα πενήντα στην παραλία» και «οι Πολωνοί υδραυλικοί» και, φυσικά, «οι γραφειοκράτες των Βρυξελλών» (και άλλα τέτοια όμορφα).

Προφανώς, για να γίνει αυτό, θα πρέπει οι διαχειριστικά ασθενέστερες χώρες (να το πω ευγενικά) να πείσουν τις πληρώτριες χώρες ότι οι αυξημένες συνεισφορές τους θα πιάσουν τόπο. Και για να γίνει αυτό, θα πρέπει... τι ακριβώς; Μια ιδέα είναι η μεγαλύτερη ενοποίηση, με την οποία συμφωνώ, έχοντας πλήρη γνώση ότι η ψήφος μου θα εκλέγει «κυβερνήτη» και όχι πρωθυπουργό πια. Ενοποίηση φορολογική, δικαστική, εκπαιδευτική, διοικητική.

Αυτό που ξορκίζουν αριστεροί τύπου Καζάκη και ευρωφοβικοί δεξιοί εθνικιστές μαζί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2016)

Α, και μια και αναφέρθηκαν τα μέτρα ανάκαμψης. Ας το πάρουμε απόφαση πως είναι δικής μας επιλογής. Των κυβερνήσεών μας.

Αν είχαν πουληθεί π.χ. τα Ολυμπιακά ακίνητα εδώ και 5, 6, 7, 8, 12 χρόνια, θα έφερναν έσοδα στο Δημόσιο από φόρους εισοδήματος (εταιρικούς και του προσωπικού). Επίσης, αν δημιουργούσαν και αυξημένη κατανάλωση, θα έφερναν και πρόσθετο ΦΠΑ.

Αν είχαν συγχωνευτεί τα ΔΣ των νοσοκομείων θα είχαν πετύχει σημαντικές (κατά τους μελετητές) οικονομίες κλίμακας.

Αν είχαμε καταργήσει όλες τις γνωστές περιπτώσεις γραφειοκρατικής τρέλας, θα κερδίζαμε ανθρωποώρες και θα μπορούσαμε να αξιοποιήσουμε καλύτερα (με την έννοια: σε παραγωγικές δουλειές, π.χ. έγκριση επενδύσεων) το δυ-προσωπικό.

Και όλα αυτά, για να το πω με τη γνωστή φράση, θα ήταν λεφταδάτσια που θα μπαίνανε στο ταμείο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2016)

Να προσθέσω λίγο εδώ ότι σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο ευρωβαρόμετρο (2013) σχετικά με την γνώση των Ευρωπαίων για την ΕΕ, οι Έλληνες σκοράρανε πολύ ψηλά, ψηλότερα από τις κεντροευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Π.χ. το 60% των Γάλλων πιστεύει ότι οι ευρωβουλευτές δεν εκλέγονται απευθείας από το κάθε κράτος-μέλος, το ίδιο και το 56% των Γερμανών, ενώ μόνο το 20% των Ελλήνων απάντησε τοιουτοτρόπως.

Για όποιον θέλει να δει τα στοιχεία καθώς και την γνώμη των Ευρωπαίων για την Ευρώπη και το μέλλον της, εδώ.

Στα άλλα θα συμφωνήσω με Όλι και Δόκτορα.


----------

